# Sexless Marriage Replacement Roll Call



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

So while there are threads raging with passionate pleas about how life-is-too-short-to-spend-in-a-sexless-marriage-and-you-must-improve-or-divorce-now, let's take an unscientific census. If you had left a sexless long-term relationship, how did it work out? Grass much greener?


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Life post divorce from a sexless marriage is wonderful for me, I can breath now and really laugh. at the time I ended the marriage it was not to go and have a sexual relationship again, it was to save my life because living in that place was slowly killing me both emotionally and physically.

I did not date for 12 months because I had a huge amount of pain and grief to deal with first. With that out of the way I started dating and had a blast, I really had fun. 

Over 5 years after ending the marriage I am happier than I have ever been. Met Mr Wondeful and we have been happy together for almost 4 years now. We laugh out heads off, enjoy life, have a blended family with 5 amazing teenagers, travel, lots of adventures together.

We have pretty much had sex every day since we met and have so many amazing experiences ahead of us. 

Yes the grass is much greener.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Going from M#1 to M#2, the grass was far, far greener! Not only for me, but also for the two OMen in my RSXW's life!

Now I'm back to square one, until such time that I can finally find someone who aesthetically appeals to me that I can richly learn to convey trust in again!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

moco82 said:


> If you had left a sexless long-term relationship, how did it work out? Grass much greener?


I left a very long term sexless marriage. I was immediately immensely happier, as I regained hope for the future.

Soon I met an amazingly compatible and sexually ideal partner, and life has been good ever since. The grass is indeed greener and healthier in every way.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

I was never in a sexless relationship but I do know when I became divorced one of my huge concerns was how long would it be before I had sex again. Very naive to the world of dating I read online, sites like TAM, where men were saying they would go 6-12 months without having sex......omg wtf!! None of that was true. So while I was never in a sexless marriage I definelty found even more after divorce. IMO it's easier to find sex than it is to find compatibility, love and a relationship post divorce.


----------



## Hoosier (May 17, 2011)

My marriage was not sex less, but she turned me down 3 out of 4 times. Eventually I complained enough that she started to never say no, would just have duty sex, asking me to hurry up and get it over with.. (which is WAY worse than none at all). Our marriage ended when I discovered that she was having an affair with OUR good friend. I was devastated, thought I would be without for a long time. Within 3 weeks of the news getting around that I was separated, I was approached by a woman friend asking if I would consider a FWB arrangement! I have had two additional request for the same since (4 years). I have had one long time relationship (2.5 years) and dated a fair amount of women. I went from my sucky marriage, to the best sex I have ever had!! and plenty of it! 

WAY GREENER!


----------



## bkyln309 (Feb 1, 2015)

I was in a complete sexless marriage. Dating again and having great sex as often as possible is great.


----------



## toonaive (Dec 13, 2012)

Far greener. I will never allow myself to be put in that place again. It was slow death.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Much, MUCH greener. Like Holland, I waited for a while to start dating again, because I had a lot of emotional sh!t to work through. My first BF after my divorce? I had more sex with him in the first month we dated than I think I had over the duration of my ~6 yr marriage. But even when I'm not seeing anyone and I'm having a dry spell, I'm still SO much happier than I was in my marriage.


----------



## mamadcp (Apr 6, 2015)

If there were no kids involved or if I knew I could support them on my own..... I would consider it =(


----------

